# Troubles with [list].



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

Where to start? XD  It's totally screwy.



1 - It eats newlines.  The entirety of the code eats newlines.  Everywhere.  NOT EVEN THE NEWLINE CHILDREN WERE SPARED.

```
Before a list.

[list]

[*]1

[*]2

[*]3

[/list]

After a list.
```
Post that, then edit it... and you'll see it ate many of the newlines.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Before a list.
> 
> 1
> 2
> ...






And possibly more, but these are the easiest to pinpoint and reproduce.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 28, 2010)

In addition (if I edit the original post I'll have to redo the spacing examples because it'll eat even more newlines) I found that the more nesting levels you have within 
, the more newlines it eats.

This makes keeping lists of info very, very annoying.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my examination of the problem. It probably doesn't help you all that much though. (Maybe it saves the Admins some time, I dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I've tried it out and it seems it does indeed eat newlines. In HTML, the only way to split them up is with  tags, nothing else seems to work. It seems to work fine on IPB 3.0, but I couldn't find the substituted HTML in the ACP because it's in a php file that I can't access  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After looking at the source, it seems they've added a  behind each line:

```
before
[list][*]one[br][/br]
[*]two[br][/br]

[*]three[br][/br][/list]
after
```

Which does indeed parse correctly:

```
before
[list][*]one[br][/br]
[*]two[br][/br]

[*]three[br][/br][/list]
after
```

Though of course that'd be more typing work (unless an admin alters it to have the 
s in the substituted HTML).

As for the List nesting, the code seems to be parsed incorrectly altogether:

```
[list][*]abc
[*]def
[list=1][*]123
[*]456
[/list]
[*]ghi
[/list]
```

is parsed to:
HTMLabc
def
123
456

ghi


^ as you can see, it ends the unordered list first, while it should end the ordered one.
Again, I had at look at the IPB v3 version and there they seem to have "fixed" it by only using unordered lists (they use a class to see what kind of  list it eventually becomes).


----------



## Rydian (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## tk_saturn (Nov 6, 2010)

Rydian...

http://gbatemp.net/i-boardrules



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Avoid bumping (reviving) old or new topics; they'll be replied to when they're replied to.



Given how many people have replied to the thread, I wouldn't go expecting it to be fixed. There's a few unfixed bugs in the parser, give up.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2010)

This is a thread for the staff, not normal users (thus the bump to page 1).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 7, 2010)

That still doesn't justify your seemingly infinite hunger for a higher postcount.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2010)

It's a single post (versus my over 4,700) after a month's wait (which is most definitely not flooding) in a thread in the site discussion about an annoying forum parsing bug.

Spamming for higher postcount, is it not.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 7, 2010)

Nearly half of your 'over 4700' are posts like these: useless spam.

Oh well, do as you wish, I'll stop whining.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive got nothing against a legitimate bug report being bumped if it has had no admin response for a significant amount of time. A month without a response is long enough for a bump under these circumstances as far as I am concerned. We appreciate reports of this nature being made.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 9, 2010)

Unfortunately unless Costello has time to dive into the sources necessary to fix this, this is one of those issues that will most likely be around until the next forum upgrade. Sorry.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll just use/encourage color coding of sections instead of lists for now.


----------

